# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Sardinian DNA with G25 calculator

## nick6899

I found out on vahaduo the ancient ancestry of the sardinian modern sample has more genetic affinity to the ROMAN/ITALIC mixture than to the EEF one, I wonder why..

Distance to:
Sardinian

0.07052395
ITALIC_PEOPLE:ITA_Ardea_Latini_IA:RMPR851

0.07406161
ITALIC_PEOPLE:ITA_Boville_Ernica_IA:RMPR1021

0.07938021
TUR_Barcin_N

0.09065322
ITALIC_PEOPLE:ITA_Prenestini_tribe_IA:RMPR435b

0.24166195
Levant_Natufian

0.29220212
Yamnaya_RUS_Samara

0.32294939
GEO_CHG

0.36260448
IRN_Ganj_Dareh_N

0.38559455
IRN_Shahr_I_Sokhta_BA2

0.39127214
WHG

0.44219470
Baltic_Drift_HG:scaled

0.45673170
MAR_Taforalt

0.48792923
IND_Great_Andamanese_100BP

0.54320812
MNG_Hovsgol_BA

0.57461435
RUS_Ust_Ida_EBA

0.77706996
Yoruba



also the italic admixture looks "too much"

Target: Sardinian
Distance: 2.7627% / 0.02762661

64.6
TUR_Barcin_N



27.0
ITALIC_PEOPLE



7.8
WHG



0.6
MAR_Taforalt

----------


## Cato

Because modern Sardinians, unlike Tur Barcin, have WHG and Yamnaya,

----------


## nick6899

> Because modern Sardinians, unlike Tur Barcin, have WHG and Yamnaya,


Does that mean romans/italics have affected much the sardinian dna

----------


## Riverman

> Does that mean romans/italics have affected much the sardinian dna


There wasn't just one influence and these influences being not evenly distributed. Like some interiour Sardinian areas are way less admixed than some specific coastal areas, like around Cagliari. 

You see in the YFull tree that the Sardinians from Cagliari in particular have a lot of more recent (since Bronze Age) haplotypes. The exact entry date is unsure, but for example I follow very closely the E-V13 carriers, and they are well-represented in the Cagliari Sardinian sample, and they seem to have entered the island for the most part between the Late Bronze Age and Late Antiquity. Exact dates are up to now unknown. 
J-L283 as another rather continental influence being already confirmed by ancient DNA for example. 

So there was a constant low level admixture, especially in some coastal areas, coming from various people, mostly via the region of Liguria/Genua. So I'd say whatever dominated North Western Italy left a mark on the island, sometimes more, sometimes less and more so in specific coastal regions like around Cagliari. 

The WHG element increased already due to the invasion of Middle-Late Neolithic and Copper Age groups which were richer in WHG and I2 than the original Early farmer population - they expanded there like into other regions of Europe too (like with Globular Amphora culture). Therefore already before the steppe expansion there were invasions and replacement events.

----------


## capisan

Yeah i agree with you i notice many ancient DNA it's close ( not very close ) to samples modern from sardinia

----------


## Cato

According to G25 there is much more "Roman Imperial" than "IA Rome" DNA in Sardinia, although Sardinians are closer to IA Italics or BA/IA Sicilians than Rome Imperials 

Medieval colonists may have brought additional Roman/Italic-like DNA (the so called "Northern Mediterranean" ancestry of Marcus et al. 2020)

There are many Pisano/Pisanu (meaning from Pisa), Massa (from Massa, probably they came with William of Massa, judge/king of Cagliari), Cossu (Corsican) in Sardinia.

Also Cadelano, Cadelanu (Catalan)

----------


## Ivorix

wow this is very cool, btw i want to ask why iberiansin g25 have high sardinian? if i get high sardinian in a calculator i should think that is my iberian?

----------


## Riverman

> According to G25 there is much more "Roman Imperial" than "IA Rome" DNA in Sardinia, although Sardinians are closer to IA Italics or BA/IA Sicilians than Rome Imperials 
> 
> Medieval colonists may have brought additional Roman/Italic-like DNA (the so called "Northern Mediterranean" ancestry of Marcus et al. 2020)
> 
> There are many Pisano/Pisanu (meaning from Pisa), Massa (from Massa, probably they came with William of Massa, judge/king of Cagliari), Cossu (Corsican) in Sardinia.
> 
> Also Cadelano, Cadelanu (Catalan)


Interesting, I guess the Massa have the best correlation with the E-V13 presence. They are close to the Ligurian/Genuese hotspot of E-V13 and the Cagliari E-V13 samples look like they came from Northern Italy, rather. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provinz_Massa-Carrara

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_I_of_Cagliari

Would be interesting whether Masse from around Sardinia were tested for the typical E-V13 subclades we got from the Cagliari samples, but I guess other than that sample there is little to work with.

----------


## Juan.delajara

Just a brief comment. My wife is Sardinian, so for some time I've been reading about Sardinian History and genealogy. Regarding some surnames such as Pisano or Pisanu (my mother's in law surname), not all of them came from Pisa, probably many of their ancestors were part of the pisan part of the island on the middle ages, that's why they took that surname. This is proven sometimes genetically, for example there is Gian Tommaso Pisano, born in Sardinia by the end of the XIXth century that belong to the ''tipical'' Sardinian HG I2a1(M26). Unfortunately it's been extremely difficult to convince one of my wife's relative to take a genetic test

----------


## nick6899

> According to G25 there is much more "Roman Imperial" than "IA Rome" DNA in Sardinia, although Sardinians are closer to IA Italics or BA/IA Sicilians than Rome Imperials 
> 
> Medieval colonists may have brought additional Roman/Italic-like DNA (the so called "Northern Mediterranean" ancestry of Marcus et al. 2020)
> 
> There are many Pisano/Pisanu (meaning from Pisa), Massa (from Massa, probably they came with William of Massa, judge/king of Cagliari), Cossu (Corsican) in Sardinia.
> 
> Also Cadelano, Cadelanu (Catalan)


Roman Imperial is levantine shifted right?

----------


## Riverman

> Roman Imperial is levantine shifted right?


Yes, Anatolian-Levantine shifted.

----------

